# Humbled by Stockerfest



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

According to the DNR fella I spoke with, the tails are tore up because they are raised in cement tanks.


----------



## turd_furguson (Apr 1, 2008)

i know that normaly they are pretty beat up, but man:xzicon_sm if i knew how to post pics you would know what i mean, besides that its still a pretty fun time for sure. i am a father of 2 (1 and 2 year olds) and i can't wait to get my son out there, that is where i got in to fly fishing and then that evolved into salmon and steelhead fishing.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Looks some very nice colorful fish they planted this year I wish the huron wasnt so far from me:banghead3


----------



## stcolympia (Oct 24, 2006)

turd_furguson said:


> i know that normaly they are pretty beat up, but man:xzicon_sm if i knew how to post pics you would know what i mean, besides that its still a pretty fun time for sure. i am a father of 2 (1 and 2 year olds) and i can't wait to get my son out there, that is where i got in to fly fishing and then that evolved into salmon and steelhead fishing.


 
of the fish i've caught there so far this year I'd say 30% have been pretty beat up. Maybe I have just been lucky thus far.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Too bad the water's still up

Paul and I went way up and tried to get into my usual haunts and couldn't even get close. I'm sure there's plenty of unmolested fish that haven't seen a fly, but getting to them without a boat...

We ended up with a nice 24"+ bow that took a 16 prince tunghead, lost another in the lumber (same fly). I should know better than to fish the 2wt. :lol:

The fish that are visible and in wadeable water have been beat to death. They're getting real good at dodging leaders. Clousers got chased, but I couldn't get them to commit.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

> We ended up with a nice 24"+ bow that took a 16 prince tunghead, lost another in the lumber (same fly). I should know better than to fish the 2wt.



WE didn't end up with any fish. Ralf did. I had my new 4 wt. out there, had two hookups on a big blue/black streamer. Both were off in under 5 seconds.
I think I have to learn to set the hook, I was being too gentle trying to set a #2 hook with a little lift of the rod.

I also need to find a way to get this skunk out that took up residence in my vest. Only thing I have been able catch the past couple weeks are little pan fish.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

ESOX said:


> I also need to find a way to get this skunk out that took up residence in my vest. Only thing I have been able catch the past couple weeks are little pan fish.


Not quite sure why you insist on bringing your pet where ever we go, even if her glands were removed and she's cute. It's still a friggin' skunk!

:help::gaga:


----------



## Frogfish101 (Apr 5, 2007)

Nice bow Ralf!

Any pictures?


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Went out today about 3pm, and fished for a few hours, only seeing one other angler on the water! Landed a nice 22 inch rainbow on a streamer, it was a hell of a fight for a 3wt. Other than that, nothing the rest of the day.


----------



## Frogfish101 (Apr 5, 2007)

Nice catch! I'll definitely be there next year...


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Fished this morning about 7:30-9:30. Broke off one nice fish, had a few other strikes. Nothing in the net, though.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Frogfish101 said:


> Nice bow Ralf!
> 
> Any pictures?


No, I really need to buy some kind of compact camera. My Sony is just too big to lug around while wading.


----------



## Queequeg (Aug 10, 2007)

Shoeman, I bought an older Canon SD camera a few years ago (totally obsolete by today's standards) but it works great for me. It is about the size of a cigarette box and takes great pics, and it is very durable (dropped many times, though never in water). If you can find an SD 300, 400 or even a 200 it would likely be pretty cheap and totally worth it for fishing. I think I bought my SD 200 four years ago for around $170ish. I'm sure it is cheaper now, if there are any out there.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Esox had one of those. Too cool

He has since replaced it with some kind of compact waterproof number. Seems like a good fit for wading. I'm sure he'll chime in with the details


----------



## SeanFly (Sep 23, 2002)

you can buy Olympus Stylus 790SW in the Low $200 that is shock, freeze and water proof with fairly good picture quality but not a nice as the quality as most cannon models but for fishing its hard to beat.. 

As for the stocking this year some big fish but they have not seemed to caught on to the idea of eating yet, I saw some of the steelhead strain that seemed like they were ready to try and spawn. I did manage 3 on streamers but I'm thinking the hit my fly more out of aggression then food. The faster I was able to strip in my patterns the more reaction I got..


----------



## Frogfish101 (Apr 5, 2007)

Or a Pentax Optio w10. Great small little point-and-shoot. Waterproof, I believe...


----------

